# Melbourne's saison weather



## timmi9191 (9/1/14)

32, 25, 26, 34, 38, 35..

Double batch tomorrow.. Tony's recipe.

Who else is putting one down?


----------



## manticle (9/1/14)

I need to make 3. Have 3711 french, the belgian one and farmhouse pc yeasts in fridge and some ding pils and noble hops. Same recipe, 3 different yeasts.
Haven't brewed for 3 months - saison will be my re-introduction.


----------



## TimT (9/1/14)

Got one fermenting at the moment. Amarillo hops. Apricot and lemon verbena to be added at secondary ferment.


----------



## Mardoo (9/1/14)

Got a 3711 starter revving up for an amber saison.


----------



## timmi9191 (9/1/14)

Nice!!

I'm using danstar saison.

Ill be pitching a saison stout onto the cake


----------



## djar007 (9/1/14)

I just Kegged one. Belgian Saison. Thirty eight litres. Used some Dex to carb to clean it up a little.


----------



## JDW81 (9/1/14)

I'll be putting one down on the weekend in time for the hot weather early next week. Mostly Pilsner, with a healthy dose of saaz, fermented with wyeast Belgian saison.


----------



## mje1980 (9/1/14)

Who needs to be in Melbourne for saison?!haha. Just pitched some 3724 in a spelt saison. First time using 3724, kinda scared!


----------



## timmi9191 (10/1/14)

Mash underway...


----------



## TimT (11/1/14)

The weather for next week has gone from hot/good saison weather to freaking *insane*. No brewing next week - just sitting around, mopping forehead, wondering when the pain will end.

We have kumquats well on the way to being ripe and I'd like to do a saison with them. They have an exceedingly sweet and citrusy skin, and very tart/sour/bitter flesh. I'm thinking they'd add quite a bit of character to a brew. Any suggestions by others who've brewed with kumquats in saisons/other beers most welcome.


----------



## Pickaxe (12/1/14)

Been drinking a few lately. Did Tony's bullshead with Motueka. Another with styrian, and just put down a bits and pieces-
2.5 kg ale
Kilo Munich
Half kilo of wheat and half of pilsner, 
Chinook 60 minutes
Cascade & Chinook at 10 minutes to 19 ibu, light on at 4.8%. Tasting good after a week in fermenter. Really dry at final 1000. Mashed at 64. Belle danstar yeast. Should be a nice easy drinker that one. 5 - 7 wks and I'll know. 

pickaxe

Edit- lot of people said no to Chinook in a Saison when I searched for it, but found some breweries doing it, gave it a go, reckon it's gonna be a winner.


----------



## JDW81 (12/1/14)

TimT said:


> The weather for next week has gone from hot/good saison weather to freaking *insane*. No brewing next week - just sitting around, mopping forehead, wondering when the pain will end.


Yep, she's going to be a hot one. My brewery will hold a nice saison fermenting temp though. I'm also home all week so if things start to get a little hot I can always wrap up the fermenter in a wet towel and use some ice bricks to hold the temps around 29-31. 

Yeast starter will be ready for pitching tonight. Bring it on :beerbang:


----------



## timmi9191 (13/1/14)

Fg reached in 2.5 days.. The danstar saison is a hungry monster


----------



## Pickaxe (6/2/14)

Further ti Chinook in a Saison - best thing ever, after trying a Murray's whale ale which changed my world on wheat beers, that Saison I put down its 2 weeks old and drinking great. Lightly bittered but Chinook makes more sense to me in this than my last attempts with Motueka and styrian goldings. Only 19 ibu, Chinook back with subtle cascade aroma. Still malt front, but backed off with ale malt subbing pilsner, quite dry, balanced. Low gravity, only started at 1037, but finished at 1000, mashed at about 64, really nice beer. Don't believe the hype, Chinook + Saison = awesome

pickaxe

Edit- total session beer - made this for my wedding weekend when heaps of family and friends in town - big pleaser.

To argue cross thread - it tastes like a Euro 150 lashes. It has that funky Saison flavour, with more tang, but not quote pine, pepper, with subtle cascade aroma, but still ultra dry, lower malt backbone which could be described as ' Australian' as far as the Aussie IPA thread is trying ti get toward. Thinner, but not in a bad way if you get my meaning.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/2/14)

Error - didn't mean malt forward. 

pickaxe


----------



## timmi9191 (7/2/14)

Belle saison with Tony's recipe
Ohhh mumma!!


----------



## philmud (10/2/14)

Bottled my summer saaz saison last night, tasted great out of the fermenter, lovely apricot notes. Hope they stick around!


----------



## dannymars (12/11/15)

TimT said:


> The weather for next week has gone from hot/good saison weather to freaking *insane*. No brewing next week - just sitting around, mopping forehead, wondering when the pain will end.
> 
> We have kumquats well on the way to being ripe and I'd like to do a saison with them. They have an exceedingly sweet and citrusy skin, and very tart/sour/bitter flesh. I'm thinking they'd add quite a bit of character to a brew. Any suggestions by others who've brewed with kumquats in saisons/other beers most welcome.


did you end up brewing this? how did it turn out? what was the method.

I'm about to rack a Belle Saison (70% pils, 20% wheat, 10% rye) onto 2 kgs of ripe juicy kumquats....


----------



## JDW81 (12/11/15)

dannymars said:


> I'm about to rack a Belle Saison (70% pils, 20% wheat, 10% rye) onto 2 kgs of ripe juicy kumquats....


2kg is a lot for a very acidic and strongly flavoured fruit. How long do you intend to leave it on the fruit for?

I'd be tempted to half, or even quarter the amount of fruit just so you don't over do it. It's easy to add more next time you make it than take it away from an over-cooked batch.


----------



## dannymars (12/11/15)

JDW81 said:


> 2kg is a lot for a very acidic and strongly flavoured fruit. How long do you intend to leave it on the fruit for?
> 
> I'd be tempted to half, or even quarter the amount of fruit just so you don't over do it. It's easy to add more next time you make it than take it away from an over-cooked batch.


True that, I could always blend it back into clean saison tho...

A bit of research yields vastly different amounts... One brewery in the US were up around 400g/L puréed kumquats... Jeepers

Might try 1kg first


----------



## peekaboo_jones (20/11/15)

I got one Saison down before that hot weather hit, then bottled it and left some wort on top of the belle Saison cake & then brewed another batch directly over it:
Coopers European lager can
500g ldme
200g plain sugar
15g Perle and 15g cascade @ 5 mins.
50g mixed citrus peel steeped
15g coriander seeds steeped
150g Special B steeped
Possibly 50-100g crystal wheat too.
Went from 1.037 to 1.002 I'n about 3 days! 
Dry hopped with a handful of Cascade and Amarillo. 
Waiting another few weeks before I crack a bottle


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/11/15)

Please tell results peekaboo_jones. That's more to traditional old days too. I am intrigued. A low carb sessionable fruity beer for summer. Aussie home brew. :chug:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/11/15)

I have two cubes of a summer saison waiting for a good hot spell of 30+. Wanna see what Belle Saison is made of at super hot temps! Might throw one cube in the fridge at a controlled 25C and compare the difference.


----------



## mofox1 (20/11/15)

dannymars said:


> True that, I could always blend it back into clean saison tho...
> 
> A bit of research yields vastly different amounts... One brewery in the US were up around 400g/L puréed kumquats... Jeepers
> 
> Might try 1kg first


I did a saison earlier in the year with 3kg rhubarb in a 20L batch... although I strained the liquid into the fermenter to avoid an gunking up issues.

Delicious, but not a quaffer. Keg is just about to blow... longest kegged beer yet, might just get to 6 months in the keg.


----------



## dannymars (21/11/15)

Rhubarb would be good... Might give that a go.
This kumquat beer smells incredible... It's only been 5 days. Might keg it today.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/11/15)

^^ How'd this shape up, dannymars?


----------



## pajs (27/11/15)

Read in Randy Mosher's 'Mastering Homebrew' book an offhand suggestion that Tasmanian Mountain Pepperberry could work in a Saison. I was about to make an American Wheat (50% pale ale malt, 50% Midnight Wheat, Wai-iti to 25 IBU or so, Belle Saison the yeast) but am now wondering about using some of the pepperberries I have at home for cooking and making pepperberry gin. Has anyone had experience using them and getting the quantities right in a Saison? I'm thinking half a tea spoon added at the end of the boil, then no-chilled overnight and taken out before ferment (10-12 litre batch).


----------



## lobedogg (27/11/15)

technobabble66 said:


> ^^ How'd this shape up, dannymars?


Keen to know how yours went as well dannymars. I just sat a 21L batch on 1kg of kumquats for a couple of weeks and I definitely reckon that was over-doing it. Kumquats dominating and a bit to much funk from them. It's "interesting"! Think I'll halve it down to 500g next time. 

Still got maybe 2/3 of a keg of the same saison without the fruit though, so I'll just blend it as I drink and see how the rest mellows over time.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (17/12/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Please tell results peekaboo_jones. That's more to traditional old days too. I am intrigued. A low carb sessionable fruity beer for summer. Aussie home brew. :chug:


Gday Danscraftbeer,
This Saison is amazing.
Super smooth, fruity from the mixed citrus peel (my tastebuds are not very good, apparently it's really fruity from others sampling it)
The special B gives it a nice twist, it's the first time I've used this grain before but third Saison and it's certainly made a great impact. 
dry hopping I'm not sure about as the mixed citrus peel made it really fruity, in a good way. I threw a shitload in but maybe the yeast throws the hop aroma away. Not sure.
It's a little tart, low mouthfeel, no alcohol burn at all, super tasty very quenching... Going down a treat in this hot Vic weather for sure!


----------

